# Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt



## billabonc (30. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich fahre nächsten Monat erstmals an den Kleinen Belt in die Nähe von Middelfart. Kann man dort im Hafen gut slippen bzw. kennt ihr gute Slipanlagen in der Nähe (um ein bisschen wetterunabhängig zu sein...).

Gruss

billabonc


----------



## toddy (30. März 2006)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Im Hafen von Middelfahrt ist das slippen problemlos u. unentgeltkich möglich!
Die slipanlage befindet  sich südl. des HAFENS1
aLSO WENN DU AM wASSER BUST IMME LINKS HALTEN1
In Middelfahrt kann mann bei Niedrpgwaser keine Boote uberr 500kg zu wasser lasse , das ist aber 2 st später problemlos!!
Alternativ slipen unter der Autobahnbrücke!!
Vom Festlandseite aus letzte ausfahrt,dann links ricchtungn Ammoniackhafen U: NUR AM SCHLUSS GERADEAUS STATT RECHTS 11
IST AUCH kOSTENLOS1


----------



## HD4ever (31. März 2006)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

am besten slippst du da direkt fast direkt unter der Autobahnbrücke wo es dann nach Fünen rüber geht .....
gute Slippe, kostenlos, und großer Parkplatz für Trailer+Auto

ansonsten kenne ich noch eine gute im Sportboothafen in Kolding, da ist ne Schranke davor die sich mit 20 Kronen Stücken öffnen läßt - aber dann müßtest erstmal den ganzen Koldingfjord längs ...


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. März 2006)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten kenne ich noch eine gute im Sportboothafen in Kolding, da ist ne Schranke davor die sich mit 20 Kronen Stücken öffnen läßt - aber dann müßtest erstmal den ganzen Koldingfjord längs ...



Ist wirklich ne super Slippe - und die Fahrt durch den Fjord ein Erlebniss !!!#6


----------



## siemann201 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Gute slipanlage beim Campingplatz Lavensby


----------



## sea-star770 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Sportboothafen in Fredericia,top Slippe und großer Parkplatz in alle Richtungen nicht weit zum Fisch!:m


----------



## MWK (14. März 2011)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Guten morgen zusammen,
wir sind im April wieder am kleinen Belt. Unsere Hütte ist in Skovmose und demnach würde ich das Boot am liebsten dort in der Nähe reinschmeissen. Kann mir jemand etwas über den Zustand der Slipanlage Gammelpol sagen? Ich hab ein Foto gefunden was relativ bedenklich aussah.
Außerdem soll es Möglichkeiten an den Campingplätzen in Skovby und Sonderkobbel geben. Wenn das stimmt, wie siehts mit Kosten, Zeiten und Parkmöglichkeiten aus?

Um neben den vielen Fragen auch was beizusteuern, kann ich die Slipanlagen an der neuen Brücke in Sonderborg und Dyvig empfehlen. Zwar haben beide keinen Steg in unmittelbarer Nähe, eine Wathose ist daher wichtig. Dafür sind Sie aber soweit ich weiss kostenlos und immer offen, gut ausgebaut und die Parkmöglickeiten sind auch super. Dyvig ist bei Niedrigwassser ein wenig schwierig und in Sonderborg muss man auf die Sundströmung achten.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Majestro84 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Kurze Frage

War nun schon mal einer an der  Slippe Gamel Pol?
Wollte demnächt dort mein Boot rein lassen.


----------



## bbfishing (12. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Moin 
Gammel Pol ist komplett Schrott. Stand Herbst 2014 und ich glaub bis heute ist dort nichts passiert. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Majestro84 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Slipanlagen am Kleinen Belt*

Ok Danke für die Antwort.

Sønderby Strand Camping geht wohl nach Aussage des Eigentümers und kostet 20kr.


----------

